

Show HN: Exertit- Simple and easy-to-use workout app (iOS) - lhsieh
http://www.appstore.com/lenahsieh/exertit

======
lhsieh
My first iOS app. Please rate and comment! Any suggestions is appreciated.
Thanks!

